# Contactor Vs. Solid State Relay



## COS (Dec 23, 2008)

I was wondering why using a SSD (Solid State Relay) is never mentioned instead of using a contactor. What's the difference? They both turn power on/off. Can someone enlighten me?

Thanks
________
Cams live


----------



## COS (Dec 23, 2008)

Nevermind. Their current is too low.
________
TightLatinAssGirl


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

COS said:


> Nevermind. Their current is too low.


I just researched them for a different use - they draw a lot of current when on, so are rather inefficient compared to mechanical contactors.

Some day...


----------

